# I'm backing down



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Well Boys consider this my resignation! I have taken a job in the great state of WY that considers this a conflict of interest. I have had a blast and met a lot of great people on here. I will be moving and without internet for ahwile but will try to post when i can.

Thanks again guys it was quite a ride!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW! Didn't see that coming.

Good luck to you Brad. It was great getting to know you. You are a class act human being. I wish you and your family the best of luck in your new career. What is it by the way?

Hopefully we will cross some paths in the future concerning predator hunting or life in general.

Remember the beer will be on ice and the Copenhagen will be on whatever you keep Copenhagen on.

:beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh ... We'll miss ya Brad! You're a good Moderator and it was great havin' ya here. Best of luck to you in Wyoming. So who's going to be the new Moderator?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Where are you moving to in WY. I live here in Cheyenne so you always have a fellow Nodak outdoors member to come hunt with. I live in Cheyenne so let me know. You are welcome to come chase waterfowl and any other critters with me.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats !!! Best wishes to you and your family. I am sure you will have internet soon..... :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

USDA APHIS Wildlife Services Biological Science Technician or in Lehmans terms Goverment Trapper/Hunter


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BRAD,

First off you suck that is all of our dream jobs. jk I have enjoyed reading all of your posts and learning from all of your experience. I wish you the best of luck out there, and maybe you can get some of us on some land out there. Maybe show me where the elk are when I finally get a tag.

We will all miss your plethera of knowledge, now go get paid to do what you love.

Mike


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> maybe you can get some of us on some land out there.


That's a great idea! We could have a NoDakOutdoors Ranch! Brad, you should buy the whole state of Wyoming for us!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

wyogoose i will be moving to weston county most likely Newcastle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad

You're going to get paid to hunt? Man I think we are all envious of that. Heres your chance to get out there and prove whether or not coyotes have their own language. Let us know about your findings. I will reserve a copy of your book when you publish your data!


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

wish best of luck to you brad you have been a great help.thanks for for everything


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There won't be any books published but i should have all the time in the field i need to test some of the theories that we have discussed


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Good luck with the move. Sounds like your new job should be quite an experience. Thanks for all the info. Save a few yotes for the rest of us.

Justin


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What does a government hunter do on their days off? Do you work or something? Because on my day off from work I hunt


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah on his days off he will be sitting behind a desk writing about hunting. :lol:

Have a great time.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Congrats Brad!!!!!
I wish the best to you and your family. I hope your move goes nice and smooth. Man I hate moving!!!! I truely hope you enjoy doing this. Not all of us can say we get paid to pursue our passions. I hope that it never feels like a job that you don't look forward to anymore.

Please keep in touch with us Nodakers.
Papapete


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Man how do you go about being a government hunter? Do you apply for something like that? I'd love to do that.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Brad, I wish you luck in your new job. I know some Adc people so I know the work you will be doing. Your getting over their in Cal's country. There won't be a coyote left. Someday maybe we will cross paths.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on the new Job Brad. I wish you and your family the best of luck in your new endeavors.

Larry


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

good luck brad! :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Jerry yes Cal is working the county right next to me i'm hoping to get to work with him some more he is truly a class act. Could you please send me you phone number on a PM i would like to discuss a few things with you.


----------

